# Madan Brush



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I have heard so many great things about this brush i am going to invest!! I am keeping maizy a bit longer and whilst she looks sooooo pretty my is she hard to groom!!!

However i dont know which one i should be getting and need help i have found 2 websites that ship to the UK.

HUB International (Mr & Mrs G Urquhart) Pin Brush is this the right one???

Or about 3 quarters of the page down on this one there are 3 different types....small, medium 22mm or 35mm and oblong???? 

HUB International (Mr & Mrs G Urquhart) Pin Brush

Please help!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I didn't see the Madan Pin Brush but if you go to Toplinepets.com they have the brush most of us here on SM use. They are helpful in making sure you choose the right brush if you contact them. Good luck.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I prefer the oval brushes. I have both the small and regular size. Bailey is big and has tons of hair so the regular size works better for me.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry i posted the same link twice this is the other website!!


http://www.topdollar-grooming.co.uk/Brushes.html


I have emailed toplinepets to see if they will do international shipping!!

The first website is much cheaper though the brushes are about 3/4 of the way down the page!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

The Topdollar one has them if Toplinepets doesn't ship international.

I just ordered one for Grace... Jenny was very helpful (toplinepets)... I ordered the light blue brush


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That looks like it on that second site....I have an oval pink brush. These brushes are great but you also need to use a Buttercomb because the brush doesn't always get through every knot. I am not sure how long Maizy's hair is or how long you will keep it but Zoe's is long and the Buttercomb helps get through all the hair.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

She is in a long puppy coat im going to keep her like that but she is matting a little now, think maybe because im putting jumpers on her as its getting a little colder now too thats probably not helping!! 

I normally use a flea comb after brushing to get out the smaller knots but will also look at the butter comb thanks! 

Are the colours of the brushes pretty colours to make them look pretty or are they different for different coats ie cottony???


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I know that they do come in different brush types. That's why I suggested ToplinePets because they will help you pick out the right brush for Maizy's hair. I am sure they will answer your email and hopefully ship overseas.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my brushes Don't last very long with 7 dogs a day to brush ,so i'm asking santy
for a new brush , oh and just one brush free day .


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

The colors are different types of brush....

Baby Blue, Blue, Pink, Purple, and Red have a Medium Cushion. Jenny recommended this one for Grace and Gus.

The Green, Orange, and Lavender are a Soft Cushion, and these will not brush out any tangles.

The Black, Black with Red Cushion, and Apple Green brush are too hard.

But Jenny is great (toplinepets) and was super helpful


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Lovely thanks for your help!! Hopefully will be able to get one and my boyfriend will be able to brush her when im away so i dont come back to a matted mess!!!!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

I just received mine today. I ordered from Jenny (toplinepets).
It's a small size pin brush. She carries various colors with various softness level. I think baby blue and pink are the best for Malts, but I'm not 100% sure. I think it depends on an individual preference.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks so much from what i have read alot of people have the baby blue one!! Katie i see you ordered the Small size Toni what size did you order??

I need to decide whether to order small or regular??????


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

The regular is pretty big LOL .... It will work for Gus.

But I had to order a small one (I got pink  ) for Grace.... the big it TOO big to work at all it's bigger than her head!

Jenny was really nice to work with  I ordered the brush and a toy from her... (I ordered the small brush and she mailed it same day yesterday). And she even put a free bow in the box with the brush and toy order  So sweet!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I ordered the baby blue small i have ordered it from a uk seller just because thought will be easier!

Awhhhhh thats lovely to put a bow in now thats customer service!!!! :chili:


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

I agree - small is better. The regular would be too big for head and legs.
I, too, received a small blue pin....immediately tried it on Charlie....he hated it, lol...typical boy:blush:.
But it's a nice touch.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I just got my Madan Brush and oh wow it is AMAZING how i have lived without this for a year i will never know!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Grooming maizy half the time and it glided through (this is no exaggeration!!!) 

I actually love it!!!

Anyone who doesnt have one get one im sure its going to be life changing for us!!:w00t:

Thank you all so much for your advice so glad i invested and reccommend everyone to have one!!! :chili:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I just ordered two medium brushes in pink and blue. I didn't see a butter comb on the Top Line website.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I ordered the pink one Sunday after talking with Jenny. You're right...she's great! I also ordered the mustache comb and Pet Silk shampoo. She's throwing in the leave in conditioner for free. I can't wait to get it all! How long did it take you all to receive your things after ordering them?


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I got mine from over here so cannot comment on delivery i was very excited to get mine and wasnt disappointed!!

I also got the biogroom waterless shampoo in the post today which everyone said is great and i have just tried it on maizys ears as they seem to look dirtiest quickest and that is also a great product!!

Next time im in the states Kinky curly knot is the next product im on the hunt for!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Ordered my brush, guess I should say Pipper's brush, yesterday, and just got an email saying it was shipped. I ordered the medium in blue. Wonder how long it will take to get to Ontario.


----------

